# pt111 pro, safe with one in the hole?



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you think it is safe to keep one in the hole? I do not like the safety and with out a trigger or grip safety I am leary. What are your thoughts?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't use the safety and keep one in the pipe when I carry my PT745. 

IMO no different from carrying a revolver. There's no hammer exposed and it is a DAO, so I don't see what the problem would be.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*carry my pt 745 ready if needed*

I also have the pt 745 with the safety. I keep one in the chamber with the safety on because its easier to disengage the safety as your pulling the gun out then not keeping one in the chamber and racking a bullet in. If your gonna carry a gun you might not have time to defend yourself if it wasn't loaded so i would keep it loaded and the safety on. :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I think it is safe if you handle it safely.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Unpecador* speaks the truth. Modern guns are as safe - or as dangerous - as the man handling them.

Unless we're talking about a Ruger SR9. :mrgreen:


----------

